# How to find an installation date



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there a way I can find out the date I installed a new hard drive on this pc? Does anything track changes like that?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you do a fresh install of your OS at that time? If so, you can check the date on the system files. That would be when you installed the new hard drive. If you didn't do a fresh install, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree. To my knowledge, there isn't anything which tracks hardware changes. Software tracking, yes. Hardware - :sayno:.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

PanamaGal said:


> Did you do a fresh install of your OS at that time? If so, you can check the date on the system files. That would be when you installed the new hard drive. If you didn't do a fresh install, I think you're out of luck.


Yep, a fresh install. I didn't think about the system files. I'll check. Thanks.


----------

